# Anyone stayed at 'parking lot' on Trevose head, Cornwall Recently?



## Wisewoman (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi there,

So I am about to go off down south to Cornwall and Devon. I'm hoping that by going in the last week or so before schools break, I will avoid the worst of the traffic!

Anyway - we have a deficit of WC places around Trevose head but  I spotted this 'parking lot' (see map below) right at the top, not far from the Lighthouse. Google streetview doesnt walk down it, so i can's see if there's any signage but from the satellite view it looks very much like a spit and sawdust parking area. I think most tourists will be lured in by the NT car park and others slightly further south. So anyone been to the below 'parking lot'? 

Google Maps

Cheers
Melissa


----------



## Debroos (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi,
Parking on that north coast area is getting dire.
There is now nowhere you can park for free to get to the beach and it is around £4 or more.I feel sorry for all the local parents who can now not afford to take their kids to the beach...
I'm pretty sure that Trevose and all the other car parks don't allow overnighting including the private ones.
Off season may be easier.
I will ask my son who lives nearby.
It is also heaving at this time of year. I would recommend going down to the moors of West Penwith. Less people, lots of places to overenight including sea views.


----------



## Wisewoman (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks for the info and for asking your son what he thinks. 

I aim to spend a night at one of the WC sites on the coast there in West Penwith but then I was going to amble back up north and do some walking along that bit of coastline there at Trevose Head. I have started to get the impression that some areas of Cornwall are worst than the East Linsey council sledgehammer approach along the Lincolnshire coast!

As I'm going to go walking along there i will check out the mysterious 'parking lot' if its a fail, I shall go on to the one we have down near Crugmeer.

All the best,
Melissa


----------



## Debroos (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes, that coast is lovely to walk and once you get a bit away from the 'honey pots' the crowds aren't too bad.
The WC spot by the Camel Trail is nice too.
Have you done the walk from Zennor heading west on the coast path? That is stunning too and the field systems are bronze age and the whole area feels like it too!


----------



## Lee (Jul 7, 2017)

You can park at Trevone in the car park next to the shop over looking the beach.
I was there 2 years ago and paid about £5 for the night, you need to speak to the shop keeper to pay.
Google Maps


----------



## Debroos (Jul 7, 2017)

That sounds much nicer than the layby. Don't forget to visit the blow hole at Trevone, I think there's one at Tevose too...I think I should have been a tour operator!


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 7, 2017)

LEElinda said:


> You can park at Trevone in the car park next to the shop over looking the beach.
> I was there 2 years ago and paid about £5 for the night, you need to speak to the shop keeper to pay.
> Google Maps



Good cliff top walk from Trevone to Harlyn or tother way into Padstow


----------



## chrismilo (Jul 7, 2017)

My favorite spot in North Cornwall is perranporth the car park behind co-op in station road charges £4 per day if you pay the days fees you can stay the night he says so £4 for 24hrs not bad toilet block too 5mins walk to beach 2 mins to shopping street


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 7, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> My favorite spot in North Cornwall is perranporth the car park behind co-op in station road charges £4 per day if you pay the days fees you can stay the night he says so £4 for 24hrs not bad toilet block too 5mins walk to beach 2 mins to shopping street



Looking on Streetview this now has a height barrier ...


----------



## Debroos (Jul 7, 2017)

Answer from my son...it didn't used to be allowed but has recently been taken over by the National Trust so maybe o.k.
Let is know if you go there...xx


----------



## sparrks (Jul 7, 2017)

Further to the west at Bedruthan they have a temporary site during August. It's right on the cliff edge, not free obviously but a nice little spot Bedruthan camping


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wisewoman said:


> Hi there,
> 
> So I am about to go off down south to Cornwall and Devon. I'm hoping that by going in the last week or so before schools break, I will avoid the worst of the traffic!
> 
> ...



We used to overnight on Trevose head before moving onto one of the nearby campsites in the morning,a truly stunning location with superb views and walks to Booby's bay and Constantine.At that time it was a pay and display car park payable at a ticket machine near the farm at the bottom of the access road before driving up there.However it seems that the National Trust has recently acquired Trevose Head which means that parking will be free for members.
Access at Trevose Head | National Trust
Overnighting is a bit variable at NT car parks,some turn a blind eye,others don't.


----------

